# RHY - Rhythm Biosciences



## System (24 October 2017)

Rhythm Biosciences is interested in developing and commercialising Australian medical diagnostics technology for sale to national and international markets.

For Rhythm Biosciences, ColoSTAT™ is the first proposed product-in-development, intended as a test for the accurate and early detection of colorectal cancer.

ColoSTAT™ is envisaged as a simple, affordable and effective diagnostic 'first step' test to augment any national, state or philanthropic screening programs. This test may be of value to those people who are at risk of developing colorectal cancer, particularly those who choose not to participate in standard screening programs for various reasons.

It is anticipated that RHY will list on the ASX during December 2017.

https://www.rhythmbio.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 July 2020)

Capital Raise – Placement and Rights Offer to raise approximately $6 million

Highlights:
 • Binding commitments received for approximately $2.4 million share placement at $0.06 (6 cents) per share, including Rhythm Chairman, Mr Otto Buttula, participating in the placement for an amount of $1.5 million (subject to shareholder approval).
 • Rhythm to also undertake a three-for-five (3:5) non-renounceable rights issue offer to all shareholders at $0.06 (6 cents) to raise up to a further $3.6 million, bringing the total amount of the proposed capital raising to approximately $6.0 million before costs.
• Additional binding commitments received for approximately $2.25 million for any shortfall shares from the Rights Issue Offer

funds from the Rights Issue Offer and the Placement will be applied to:
 • furthering and completing research and development of the current ColoSTAT® test;
 • the transfer to manufacture and initial scale up of manufacturing capability trials;
 • the completion of the current clinical trial (Study 7) recruitment;
 • support regulatory application preparation for Europe and Australia;
 • marketing / business development; and • working capital purposes. 

_- was above 10c for a brief minute; why do I get the feeling certain parties may also be 'covering the shortfall'?

(DNH)_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 September 2020)

6c a share at the July placement .... they would be laughing now


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 September 2020)

_*Final Two Adjunct Biomarkers Technically Validated *_

• Successful technical validation of antibodies for the final two adjunct biomarkers;
• Delivers five technically validated biomarkers, underpinning the core intellectual property obtained from CSIRO;
_ 
With the core antibody technology technically validated, the Company is focusing on completing the next phase in the development program which includes refining the ColoSTAT® test-kit algorithm, via further analytical cancerous and healthy blood sample testing, transferring the core technology to a third party (high volume) manufacturer and completing further verification testing to finalise the first prototype test-kit._ 


> “It is a very exciting time for the Company.  We are buoyed with the significant progress we have made with the core technology.  A considerable amount of work has gone into selecting, screening, optimising and now technically validating the antibodies for the biomarkers that we expect will make up the final ColoSTAT® test-kit” Rhythm CEO, Glenn Gilbert said.




Rhythm’s ColoSTAT® test-kit, is expected to be a global, low-cost, simple blood test for the detection of colorectal cancer aimed at mass market screening.


----------



## debtfree (21 December 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> 6c a share at the July placement .... they would be laughing now




At the latest prices even more laughter @Dona Ferentes , hope you got a bag full.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 December 2020)

debtfree said:


> At the latest prices even more laughter.... , hope you got a bag full.



sadly no.  the bag filled, ten times over, for some (insiders and opportunists).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> 6c a share at the July placement .... they would be laughing now



nothing out since 21 Dec update.... near 30% uplift today

_RHY’s ColoSTAT® detects protein biomarkers in the blood that are indicative of an increased likelihood of presence of colorectal cancer via a simple, mass-screening blood test._

➢ Detects protein biomarkers in the blood that are indicative of an increased likelihood of presence of colorectal cancer. (*accurate*) 
➢ Blood collected via a simple, routine and standard blood draw. (*patient friendly*) 
➢ ColoSTAT® could be added to the standard panel of referred tests a GP completes for routine and annual check ups. (*simple*) 
➢ ColoSTAT® will analyse & consolidate individual biomarker results simultaneously, using its developed algorithm, to provide an indication of the likelihood of presence of colorectal cancer. (*innovative*) 
➢ The result is sent to the patient’s healthcare practitioner for review & assessment if further diagnosis is required i.e., colonoscopy. (*improved GP/patient relationship*) 
➢ Low cost assay format is designed to integrate with existing pathology lab infrastructure / equipment agnostic. (*suitable for the global mass market*)

• _ColoSTAT® relies on detecting biomarkers in blood that indicate an increased likelihood of presence of colorectal cancer. _
_• For over 13 years CSIRO investigated over 68 potential biomarkers until a panel of 10 lead targets remained, using individually sourced commercial test kits. _
_• Rhythm licensed these 10 targets and began the work necessary to turn ColoSTAT® into a viable asset by validating Rhythm’s predominantly owned version of antibodies, a Rhythm generated algorithm, combined into one final test kit._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 February 2021)

and now $1.55.  (Onward & Upward; won't bother with a  chart)

_Sunshine Coast University Hospital, Queensland joins as the tenth site as part of Rhythm’s ColoSTAT® Clinical Trial (Study 7). ColoSTAT® is aimed to be a globally marketed, low-cost, simple blood test for the early detection of colorectal cancer for mass-market screening_.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 March 2021)

comments from _triage _on another site


> _Study 6 done and dusted and even better final results than the prelim ones. Based on the 400 patient sample ColoSTAT is better than the faecal tests at weeding out the false negatives and the false positives. I've seen estimates that the commercial product will be less than half the price of the FIT product. What's not to like about this company and its product at the moment._






> _Funny thing is that they getting better results not by improving the test kits or the reagents or the collection processes but by adjusting the algorithm they have developed to interpret the results. I'm not sure how much of this success is already built into the share price but if they get this product past the regulators I would think there is at least another step change in the share price to come._



$1.44 and upward trajectory is holding


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 March 2021)

RHY has successfully concluded Study 6, allowing the Company to move its focus to: 
▪ recruitment for its final Study 7; 
▪ preparation for regulatory submissions; 
▪ commercialisation and potential partnership discussions; and 
▪ prosecution of offshore market entries, particularly the USA. 


_Study 6 Outcome Study 6 confirmed that the third-party commercially manufactured ColoSTAT® prototype test-kit exhibited very high accuracy for the detection of colorectal cancer via a simple blood test.  The test was run across all genders and clearly distinguished between cancerous and healthy blood samples at a sensitivity of 84% and a specificity of 95%, surpassing all prior test results.   _

- but it didn't hold on to earlier gains; many a step between a good idea and viability.


----------

